# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  ISLAND ODYSSEY: A novel set in Negril in the early 1970's.

## francis

ISLAND ODYSSEY is a novel set in the early 1970's in Negril, Jamaica, a pristine fishing village long before it became the tourist resort that it is today. The international counter-culture hippie generation that were seeking a simple life in a Garden of Eden paradise, found this beautiful jewel in the Caribbean and lived out their dreams, little realizing that their innocence, ideals, and money, would influence and forever change the native people they had grown to love so much. This book is a treasure for every baby boomer to rediscover the hopes and dreams of an era long gone by. For the idealists of intervening and present day generations, ISLAND ODYSSEY will stimulate their minds and hearts with visions of romance, adventure, and fascinating life challenges. ISLAND ODYSSEY is a cinematic view of a paradise that once existed, and to some extent continues to live on in the wonderful village of Negril, Jamaica.

This is a must read for your Jamaican vacation!  http://static.lulu.com/product/paper.../thumbnail/320


Amazon Kindle   http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005TVG54A 

Print copy and eBook  http://www.lulu.com/spotlight/francislynn (100% safe to purchase, downloadable or order printed copy deliverable in 3 days)

Francis Oliver Lynn franlynn36@gmail.com (Author)

----------

